# Apache Mod Rewrite



## HerHde (3. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend liebe Community,
ich habe leider schon länger zwei kleinere Probleme mit meiner .htaccess:
Bisher schreibe ich URLs von "/testseite.php" zu "/testseite" um. Dazu verwende ich folgende .htaccess:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ $1.php
```
Meine beiden Probleme sind, dass ich 
die Datei auch aufrufen können möchte, wenn die Adresse von einem Slash gefolgt wird ("/testseite/") und
auf die Error 404 - Seite umleiten lassen möchte, wenn die Datei nicht existiert (bisher wäre es ein Error 500)
Ich bitte um eure Hilfe, da ich leider nicht gerade viel von der ModRewrite und Apache verstehe.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
MfG HerHde


----------

